# Introducing Bubbles



## melby (Sep 16, 2013)

I know this is a pure Havanese forum, but Bubbles is a Havashu. She is perfectly awesome! She is 10 weeks old and 'Bubbly'! If I can figure out how to post her picture, could you guys tell me if she looks more Havanese or more Shihzu?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Currently, she looks more Shi Tzu to me than Havanese; the tail, eyes, nose & mouth. But this could change as she gets older. We look forward to seeing lots of pictures of Bubbles!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yes, a Shih Tzu, but a beautiful puppy either way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, she looks more Shih tzu to me too, but that's OK... She's not the only part Havanese here! Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*:welcome:*


----------



## melby (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! Our Shihtzu had passed away and we were devastated. My husband wanted another Shihtzu, but I had heard about the Havanese on Animal planet. I found Bubbles and fell in love. She seemed like the perfect compromise. Her nose is longer than the Shihtzu, and her coat is more cottony and will probably need more care. She is feistier than our other dog, more confident and bouncy. I'm glad the snout is longer, I wanted to avoid the smushy face breathing issues that sometimes accompany the Shihtzu's.


----------



## melby (Sep 16, 2013)

*eyes and nose*

I also wanted to ask, her eyes are green, her nose and lips are pinkish brown...is that typical of a Havanese. I've never seen a Shihtzu with these colors. I love the green eyes...do you think they'll change?


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

melby said:


> I also wanted to ask, her eyes are green, her nose and lips are pinkish brown...is that typical of a Havanese. I've never seen a Shihtzu with these colors. I love the green eyes...do you think they'll change?


My Ludo has green eyes and pinkish brown nose and lips, too. He's only 4 months so I'm not sure if they'll change.

Welcome!!!


----------



## melby (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I was looking at your blog, I couldn't figure out how to comment, but Ludo reminds me of Bubbles!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bubbles is a cute puppy. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

She's a cutie. Welcome to HT!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

A total cutie pie  Welcome and I look forward to more updates and pictures


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:welcome: Melby and Bubbles. He is adorable no matter what he is. I think the green eyes and pinkish nose and lips go along with her brown coloring. Don't know if they'll change as I have no experience with that color. Good luck with her and enjoy.


----------



## melby (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! You guys are great!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

So wonderful you have Bubbles! Adorable, have lots of fun with her!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome Bubbles!! Cute name and adorable little puppy!!! :welcome:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to you and Bubbles. Sounds like the name fits her.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I think Bubbles looks more Shih Tzu than Havanese, but she's cute


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

melby said:


> Oh my gosh, I was looking at your blog, I couldn't figure out how to comment, but Ludo reminds me of Bubbles!


They do look similar... sweet babies!


----------



## melby (Sep 16, 2013)

Recent pictures of Bubbles! She ways 5 pounds now!:biggrin1:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

simply adorable!


----------



## melby (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you! All of the pups on this site are so adorable. And all so obviously loved.


----------

